# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Chart - bar colors

## lumaar

Hi All,

I like RS for SQL server. 
However, I am surprised (and frustrated) how limited the chart capabilities are; perhaps we have been spoiled by Excel... 

Anyway, is there any way to change the color of the chart bars programatically. 
I can select different schemas (excel, pastel, grayscale, etc) but I need to go a little bit further, is that much to ask?

Oh, by the way, we can't mix chart styles, can't we?
Need to show a chart and a line in the same report... 

I appreciate your help on this, hopefully any answers to my questions might also help with other RS users with the same needs,

Thanks,
L

----------


## lumaar

I found the solution myselft, I didn't have the Service Pack 2 installed. The SP2 allows you to change the bar colors programatically.

Now... no idea if there is any workaround to include two styles (bar and lines) in the same chart.

cheers,

L

----------


## Ravi Muppavaram

Hi,

  I am searching for same, Please can u help if you found any way.

Thanks & Best Regards,
Ravi Muppavaram.
Microsoft. 
DID:+65 6882 8637 | HP:+65 9145 6993 | mailto:i-ravim@microsoft.com | IM:ags_mkravi@hotmail.com




> Hi All,
> 
> I like RS for SQL server. 
> However, I am surprised (and frustrated) how limited the chart capabilities are; perhaps we have been spoiled by Excel... 
> 
> Anyway, is there any way to change the color of the chart bars programatically. 
> I can select different schemas (excel, pastel, grayscale, etc) but I need to go a little bit further, is that much to ask?
> 
> Oh, by the way, we can't mix chart styles, can't we?
> ...

----------


## lumaar

Ravi,

For the colors of the bar programatically, make sure you have the reporting services Service Pack 2 installed and browse the properties of the data value.

There is no way to include two types of chart together. However you can have a column and a second data values as a Plot line and that would simulate a paretto chart (columns and a line) That's all the best you can do with this version of RS. (perhaps in 2005 version this might change)

hope it helps

Lumaar

----------


## Ravi Muppavaram

Hi Lumaar,
              Thanks for Replay, now I am using SSRS 2005 (IDW14) ,  I didn't find any such service or any other option. Can you give suggestions?

Ravi,

----------


## lumaar

Ravi,

I am just using SQL Server 2000 RS with the service pack 2 which I downloaded from here
http://www.microsoft.com/sql/reporti...s/default.mspx

to change the color programmatically, go to:

Chart properties
Data tab
Edit Values 
Appearance tab
Series style 
Fill tab and change the color of the background using a predefined color or an expression.

You can also click on "Plot data as line" under the same appearance tab to draw a line among columns.

I am not sure in 2005 how this is layed out, haven't tried it yet

Lumaar

----------


## Ravi Muppavaram

lumaar,
     Thanks Very much,
            They incorporated with SSRS 2K5. process is same as what you told. 
Regards,
Ravi m.

----------


## Ravi Muppavaram

Hi lumaar, 
             how can u control space between bars, in my cahrt i am using Columns chart, Showing something Type and A,B,C groups, for Each Type need to show A,B,C.

Type1(A,B,C)
Type2(A,B,C)
Type3(A,B,C)
Type4(A,B,C)
                     i need to give bit more space between Type1,2,3,4. how can we set it? any way? 
Cheers
Ravi.

----------

